# any one need a fishing partner in Corpus



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

new to Corpus needs a fishing partner with a boat, I mostly offshore fish but enjoy bay fishing too. I have been fishing the TX coast my whole life, work on fishing boat for a few years in college.

PM me


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Corpus fishing partner*

YOu might want to post up on Corpus Fishing.com. Almost every other week or so someone on that site is looking for a fishing partner as there are lots of folks with boats but noone to fish with....especially with the Winter Texan crowd in town.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

I need one here in the llm arroyo city area.


----------



## ceejkay (Jan 28, 2013)

what kind of boat do you run?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I do not think he currently "runs" a boat as it sounds like he wants a fishing partner that has a boat!


----------



## ceejkay (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah i read it wrong and saw the profile picture and assumed, that's what i get

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

